
We finally got our startup to ramen profitability - sabbakeynejad
https://veed.io/blog/journey-to-ramen-profitability-saas/
======
soluxos
That was a really awesome read! What're you planning on doing once your cloud
services are out?

~~~
sabbakeynejad
Hey, pleased you enjoyed it. We should cover the cloud bills by the end of
November. I think they call it "Default Alive"

